# M. Savic - Milan: incontro a Cortina. Ma...



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.

*Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.

*Repubblica*: la Lazio esclude offerte per Milinkovic Savic.

*Tuttosport* conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus.

Secondo quanto appreso da *calciomercato.com* sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi

*Sportmediaset *conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Sembra un po’ come quanto si rimescola la polenta nel calderone ma è vuoto.


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.



Le richieste di Lotito sono chiare da un anno ormai, ora, leggevo che rappresentanti di Elliott sono andati a Cortina da Lotito, ma, se sai di non poterti avvicinare alle richieste cosa ci vai a fare?? a chiedere lo sconto??
Non so, faccio fatica a credere a quello che viene scritto.... boh...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.



Secondo me non ci sono le condizioni.
SMS ha un contratto fino al 2022 e Lotito puó scegliere il momento migliore per cederlo.
Dal punto di vista della Lazio venderlo ad una diretta concorrente a 2gg dalla fine del mercato non é la scelta tecnica ideale, cosa che Lotito supererebbe se arrivasse una offerta monstre von i soldi sull’unghia, ma se andiamo a con incerlo con prestiti con diritto, contropartite tecniche tipo Borini, Montolivo, Jack..... mi sembra assai improbabile che Lotito accetti. Meglio per lui aspettare condizioni migliori, anche perché SMS non mi sembra abbia intenzione di impuntarsi.

Certo, rischia un nuovo caso Belotti.... chissá che alla fine vinca la voglia di portare a casa il gruzzolo finché c’é.


----------



## Cataldinho (13 Agosto 2018)

Il problema con Lotito è anche che rimane rigido sulla sua posizione, anche se non riceve offerte in linea con valutazione, anche a rischio di perdere tutto con una eventuale scadenza di contratto. 
Vero anche che, che un approccio di questo tipo è sensato a maggior ragione, se l'interlocutore è un diretto rivale in campionato.


----------



## malos (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.



Virare su altro please e in fretta.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.



Onestamente sembra quasi che siano gli stessi giornalisti a volersi convincere che non ci sia una trattativa seria. Quasi come se gli desse fastidio. Cosa si sono incontrati a fare a Cortina? Esiste il telefono, la mail, il fax. Insomma, mille modi per far arrivare un offerta o una bozza di tale alla Lazio. Si sta trattando e basta dai. Io penso che verrà alla fine


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.



"da quanto filtra" finalmente! Mi mancava la parola filtra con una nostra situazione!

È lo stesso Discorso che si faceva con Caldara, a riguardo della sua incedibilità, se era incedibile come tutti dicevano allora non avevano senso tutti gli incontri tra Juve e procuratore.

Viceversa, la valutazione di SMS la sanno anche i muri, quindi se non possiamo avvicinarci alla richiesta, che senso avrebbe questo Incontro a Cortina?


----------



## Schism75 (13 Agosto 2018)

È una trattativa che si sbloccherà il 17 sera penso.


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Virare su altro please e in fretta.



Ohh la ecco il punto...nessuna squadra del pianeta è su di lui, perché non c'è equilibrio tra la richiesta della Lazio e il valore del giocatore. Noi che abbiamo anche il problema fpf non dovevamo nemmeno pensarci. Ci sono ottimi giocatori a costi più normali e il tempo stringe.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Repubblica: la Lazio esclude offerte per Milinkovic Savic.*


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Virare su altro please e in fretta.



Credo abbiano già un paio di nomi in congelatore, pronti da tirare fuori appena fallirà il colpo Savic. O almeno voglio credere che sia così... deve esserci un piano B!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2018)

Tutto fumo e niente arrosto.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *



Bene, apertura sulla formula..


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *



Ma non possono inventarsi qualche sponsorizzazione fake in pieno stile PSG?


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *



A questa riesco a credere di piu'...Lotito si ammorbidisce per il prestito con diritto di riscatto ma non vuole contropartite....adesso si tratta di capire come e se possiamo muoverci....
Io non escluderei qualche mossa a sorpresa, ovviamente tra oggi e domani perchè se non si riesce a fare bisogna optare per altro e il tempo stringe.
L'ingaggio pero' m sembra un po' folle.... piu' dell'operazione in se.....


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *



Io molti giorni fa dissi che il giocatore è già nostro......Lo ripenso.


----------



## Black (13 Agosto 2018)

mah.... di sicuro qualcosa c'è. Ormai manca poco, venerdì sapremo come va a finire.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> mah.... di sicuro qualcosa c'è. Ormai manca poco, venerdì sapremo come va a finire.



Anche prima di venerdì. Io mi sbilancio e penso che oltre martedì non si va, la rosa è monca e Leonardo e Maldini devono chiudere per il piano b (che già c è secondo me)


----------



## nybreath (13 Agosto 2018)

Non so perchè ma cè stato un giorno la settimana scorsa in cui veramente ci ho creduto, fortunatamente poi mi sono svegliato, operazione impossibile, diciamo pure che a 120 milioni è un operazione che non so più neanche quanto conveniente. 
Il treno per savic è passato l anno scorso, forse anche due anni fa, ora mi sa che le pretese sono di altra categoria (quella della follia).


----------



## vota DC (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Ottima idea. Cortina è vuota in agosto, il luogo perfetto per prendere savic con un duello.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Comunque oggi è il 13 agosto, dovrebbero vendere ancora e poi sperare che Lotito non faccia scherzi, e mettiamoci anche che servirebbe anche qualcosina d'altro per non rimanere corti in certi ruoli......boh, mi pare un po' fantamercato


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*



Così è follia non accettare.


----------



## gioct91 (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Così è follia non accettare.



A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda



E a me lo dici? Io venderei mia madre per Milinkovic Savic!
Intendevo dire che Lotito è folle a non accettare un'offerta simile


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lotito non darà mai stipendi sopra i 4 milioni...appena si trova la formula giusta si farà...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma non possono inventarsi qualche sponsorizzazione fake in pieno stile PSG?



Il Milan fatturando meno di 250 milioni puó, per regolamento del fpf incassare come sponsor (riconosciuti nel calcolo del fpf) meno di 75m.
Il Milan giá adesso senza sponsorizzazioni farlocche avvicina questa cifra (avendo pochi ricavi da altre voci). Quindi uno sponso farlocco al Milan non potrebbe iniettare nulla il termini di fpf.
Se i ricavi arrivassero a 600 milioni gli sponsor potrebbe iniettare fino a 180 milioni e li come sponsor fake avresti spazio, ma forse non ti servirebbe.
La Uefa ha imparato, questi trucchi non si possono piú usare. Vedi anche il PSG, veniva da 2 anni di utili, il terzo ha speso, e quest anno ha piú venduto che acquistato.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda



Si sta riferendo a Lotito. Concordo sarebbe un folle, più di così non avrà nemmeno il prossimo anno per un giocatore che non ha mai giocato partite importanti. Se non si chiude è perché non esiste l'offerta, semplice.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente sembra quasi che siano gli stessi giornalisti a volersi convincere che non ci sia una trattativa seria. Quasi come se gli desse fastidio. Cosa si sono incontrati a fare a Cortina? Esiste il telefono, la mail, il fax. Insomma, mille modi per far arrivare un offerta o una bozza di tale alla Lazio. Si sta trattando e basta dai. Io penso che verrà alla fine



Infatti. Non credo che i dirigenti di Elliott si muova così se non pensa di poter chiudere. Si sono incontrati sicuramente per trovare un modo per aggirare il FPF e dare garanzie che il diritto di riscatto verrà esercitato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*



Inserire una contropartita serve piú che altro per il fatto che gonfiandone la valutazione potresti generare una plusvalenza fittizia che alleggerirebbe in bilancio l’operazione permettendo cosí il rispetto del fpf.

Secondo me una moneta molto importante da spendere, che Lotito apprzzerebbe piú di una quindicina di milioni é l’appoggio politico in lega e federazione. Penso che anvhe questo rieentri nella trattativa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Non credo che i dirigenti di Elliott si muova così se non pensa di poter chiudere. Si sono incontrati sicuramente per trovare un modo per aggirare il FPF e dare garanzie che il diritto di riscatto verrà esercitato.



Quoto, credo si sia mosso Gordon in persona tra l'altro, visto che recentemente è andato a Roma.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Infatti. Non credo che i dirigenti di Elliott si muova così se non pensa di poter chiudere. Si sono incontrati sicuramente per trovare un modo per aggirare il FPF e dare garanzie che il diritto di riscatto verrà esercitato.



A me fa ridere sta cosa delle garanzie sul diritto di riscatto, se paghiamo 40 milioni subito lo riscattiamo per forza ma anche non fosse per Lotito è meglio mica peggio... Si prende 40 milioni per avercelo dato un anno e poi lo rivende a 90-100, ci guadagna pure... Quindi mi sembra un punto da non considerare nemmeno.


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Così è follia non accettare.



Per la presenza di Borini nell'offerta?


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> E a me lo dici? Io venderei mia madre per Milinkovic Savic!
> Intendevo dire che Lotito è folle a non accettare un'offerta simile



METTETEVI IN CODA VOI! Ste cose le ripeto da anni


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Oltre a sperare che la cosa sia vera e vada in porto si può fare e dire poco visto che le varie notizie cozzano tra di loro.


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport conferma: c'è stato un incontro tra i rappresentati di Elliott e Lotito in quel di Cortina, lo scorso venerdì. Lotito valuta Milinkovic Savic 120 mln e sarebbe disposto a venire incontro al Milan per la formula: 40 + 80. Per il giocatore ingaggio da 6,5 - 7 mln. Il problema è rappresentato dal fatto che Lotito non accetta contropartite. E' una missione difficile. Servirebbe la cessione di un big, ma per Donnarumma e Suso non ci sono offerte. I prossimi due giorni saranno importanti per capire quale sarà il futuro di Savic, che interessa anche alla Juventus. *



Se la notizia è vera, direi che è chiusa, 
con tutto il rispetto, era un conto se trattava Leo, ma se si sono mosse alte sfere di Elliot, nessuno gli dice no, neanche Lotito.
Io credo che molti ancora non si siano resi conto in che mani siamo finiti, è finita l'era del tifoso commercialista 

Apriamo gli occhi

questi hanno scambiato Caldara con Bonucci senza chiedere contropartite cash,

Hanno preso Higuain a 60
Bakacoso a 40
Prenderanno MSM a 120

e si stanno limitando per dare una parvenza di serietà al fair play Uefa, non fatevi ingannare dai prestiti, sono solo magheggi contabili.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Agosto 2018)

Ho paura che senza una corposa cessione ( Donnarumma o suso ),. Il milinkovic non possa arrivare. Certo che se arriva senza cessioni , abbiamo una società e dei dirigenti con i contro catzi


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*



Per fortuna e solo fantacalcio, per carià molto bravo ma 110 milioni de che, con quella cifra ti vai a prendere un top del top.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per fortuna e solo fantacalcio, per carià molto bravo ma 110 milioni de che, con quella cifra ti vai a prendere un top del top.



Non è fantacalcio. Non dico che arriverà, ma ci si prova sul serio


----------



## fra29 (13 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per fortuna e solo fantacalcio, per carià molto bravo ma 110 milioni de che, con quella cifra ti vai a prendere un top del top.



i top dei top a 23-25 anni costano ormai il.doppio del prezzo di Savic..


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Continuo sempre a non capire come possa arrivare.

120 di cartellino, 7 mln per i prossimi 5 anni al ragazzo, costi di commissioni vari 5-10mln. Operazione da oltre 200 mln di euro per un club che ne fattura nemmeno 200..........

.......................BOH..............................


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per fortuna e solo fantacalcio, per carià molto bravo ma 110 milioni de che, con quella cifra ti vai a prendere un top del top.



Milinkovic è tra i primi 5 centrocampisti al mondo.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Per fortuna e solo fantacalcio, per carià molto bravo ma 110 milioni de che, con quella cifra ti vai a prendere un top del top.



Premesso che per me non arriva, ma l'ho visto giocare tante volte la scorsa stagione e secondo me il serbo è un Top, più Top di altri presunti Top, e concordo con Lotito quando dice che è più forte di Pobbà


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me non arriva, ma l'ho visto giocare tante volte la scorsa stagione e secondo me il serbo è un Top, più Top di altri presunti Top, e concordo con Lotito quando dice che è più forte di Pobbà



E' fortissimo.. quando toglierà dal suo repertorio certi preziosismi e diventerà più pratico sarà uno dei migliori al mondo.


----------



## impero rossonero (13 Agosto 2018)

Se il problema e' che non vogliono borini (che a quanto pare e' valutato 10 milioni..) diamogli il cash che vogliono senza di lui ...la trattativa di complessivi 120 milioni non puo' fallire per 10...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' fortissimo.. quando toglierà dal suo repertorio certi preziosismi e diventerà più pratico sarà uno dei migliori al mondo.



È già uno dei migliori, presto sarà il migliore


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*


Continuo a non credere ad una trattativa simile. Non possiamo permetterci gente simile.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda





Jino ha scritto:


> Continuo sempre a non capire come possa arrivare.
> 
> 120 di cartellino, 7 mln per i prossimi 5 anni al ragazzo, costi di commissioni vari 5-10mln. Operazione da oltre 200 mln di euro per un club che ne fattura nemmeno 200..........
> 
> .......................BOH..............................



Jino c'è una spiegazione molto semplice che immagino conosci anche tu: ELLIOTT
si tratta di trovare un metodo per ******* i parrucconi dell'Uefa Psg style


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto appreso da calciomercato.com sono ore molto calde per l'assalto dei rossoneri a Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Il club di via Aldo Rossi prepara un'offerta per un prestito da 40 m con diritto a 70 m. Leonardo pensa anche di inserire nella trattativa Borini, jolly offensivo gradito a Simone Inzaghi*



Ma in tutto questo Savic che dice? Mi pare come l’anno scorso con Belotti, anche lui non si è mai esposto.
Da una parte gli fa onore non essere un bambino capriccioso che si impunta come tanti, ma dall’altra la volontà del giocatore può essere una pedina importante nella trattativa. Non ci credo che la situazione non gli fa né caldo né freddo.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

*Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain*


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain*



Tante conferme dell'incontro, che se è avvenuto davvero con Elliott, mi sembra più importante dell'offerta in sé… messa così fa sperare.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Se quel matto vuole solo cash, allora è inutile perdere tempo. 
Peccato, perché evidentemente c'era la volontà di portarlo a Milano e di fare uno sforzo economico.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2018)

Non possiamo permetterci di inserire giocatori nella trattaiva dato che abbiamo già una rosa cortissima


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Venerdì è troppo vicino per chiudere un'operazione simile


----------



## Tell93 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain*



Anche Pedullà conferma che siamo su Milinkovic e che ci abbiamo provato davvero ma Lotito non vuole contropartite ma solo cash.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Venerdì è troppo vicino per chiudere un'operazione simile



Evidentemente ci stiamo lavorando da settimane, non credo che la trattativa sia partita adesso.


----------



## Tell93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi manca solo Di Marzio!


----------



## Love (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain*



I pagherò dell'inter invece sono grandi acquisti.


----------



## Roccoro (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Per me l'intesa è stata già trovata e se ora escono le notizie e perché qualcuno gli ha autorizzato a dirle...aspettiamo domani e avremo la risposta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Non possiamo permetterci di inserire giocatori nella trattaiva dato che abbiamo già una rosa cortissima



Dal prossimo anno prendere un giocatore come Savic sarà impossibile, quest'anno si stanno allineando tutti i pianeti con chiusura del calcio mercato inglese anticipato, Pogba che resta in modo clamoroso alla UTD e il Real non interessato. 

Anno prossimo arriva una dei top team spara subito 140-150 e Sergej è bello che andato.

Per rimpolpare la rosa c'è sempre tempo. Vi rendete conto che staremmo prendendo il più grande centrocampista dello scorso campionato (23 anni) dopo aver preso il più forte centravanti?

Non capisco chi si lamenta di bilanci, numeri, rosa corta ecc. Dovreste fare tutti i salti di gioia. Tra le altre cose Bonaventura inizia a fare anche una certa età, è stato sempre determinante in un Milan mediocre, ma quando sale l'asticella non è detto sia così anzi.

Sarebbe anche tutta plusvalenza.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Gli unici a non parlarne sono a Sky. Rosicano come castori.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Dal prossimo anno prendere un giocatore come Savic sarà impossibile, quest'anno si stanno allineando tutti i pianeti con chiusura del calcio mercato inglese anticipato, Pogba che resta in modo clamoroso alla UTD e il Real non interessato.
> 
> Anno prossimo arriva una dei top team spara subito 140-150 e Sergej è bello che andato.
> 
> ...



Mettismo che arriva sms e partono jacke borini.. a centrocampo avremo solo bakayoko riserva di 3 ruoli, in attacco nesun esterno in panchina.. questo quello che voglio dire. Preferisco 3 arrivi mediocri che 1 arrivo top


----------



## Tell93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Gli unici a non parlarne sono a Sky. Rosicano come castori.



Secondo me invece stasera Di Marzio sgancia la bomba a Calciomercato L originale...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mettismo che arriva sms e partono jacke borini.. a centrocampo avremo solo bakayoko riserva di 3 ruoli, in attacco nesun esterno in panchina.. questo quello che voglio dire.* Preferisco 3 arrivi mediocri che 1 arrivo top*



veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto? Preferisci avere la panchina lunga di mediocri come abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni (e i risultati si sono visti), ad uno che da solo di svolta attacco e centrocampo e ti porta nella top 2 del campionato di Serie A?


----------



## Cantastorie (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mettismo che arriva sms e partono jacke borini.. a centrocampo avremo solo bakayoko riserva di 3 ruoli, in attacco nesun esterno in panchina.. questo quello che voglio dire. Preferisco 3 arrivi mediocri che 1 arrivo top



nulla ci vieta di prendere qualche tappabuco in prestito, l'inter fa così tutte le stagioni.
p.s. piuttosto che Borini schiero dei primavera


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi manca solo Di Marzio!



Di Marzio secondo me è quello che avrà l'esclusiva appena la trattativa sta per chiudersi.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Dai dai dai...devono solo trovare la quadra definitiva e ci siamo....se si è mosso Elliott è xkè lo vogliono personalmente...dai dai dai


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Gli unici a non parlarne sono a Sky. Rosicano come castori.



.


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Gli unici a non parlarne sono a Sky. Rosicano come castori.



Amico,a sky sono impegnati a fare il countdown verso l'amichevole juve a-juve b,ma avete visto che schifo ieri?Una roba che neanche quando inizia il mondiale.Tornando a Savic,ho buone sensazioni,non sto a pensare se possiamo prenderlo o meno,ma penso una cosa:se si fa ,la bomba esplodera' in tutta la sua potenza da un momento all'altro e credo prima di ferragosto,poi nei restanti 2 giorni di mercato chiuderemo per l'esterno sinistro.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

A centrocampo abbiamo:

Kessie, Halilovic, Bertolacci, Mauri che possono fare mezzala sinistra
Biglia, Bertolacci, Mauri, Bakayoko che possono fare mediano basso
Calhanoglu, Bonaventura, Bertolacci che possono fare mezzala destra

Se esce Bonaventura entra Savic siamo coperti ugualmente. 

Se ci fosse una emergenza si può sempre cambiare modulo per una partita. 

Mi dite sta necessità di aumentare il numero di giocatori dove la vedete? Ma poi le avete viste per caso le riserve delle altre squadre a parte la Juve?


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset conferma l'incontro di Cortina. L'offerta rossonera si basa su dei "pagherò" (prestito) per un totale di circa 120 milioni, con la possibile aggiuntadi contropartite come Bonaventura. Lotito preferisce avere subito cash, ma il Milan prova il grande colpo, forse anche più grande di Higuain*





Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi manca solo Di Marzio!



Pensa che io mi fido solo di Di Marzio e finchè lui non ne parla penserò alla bufala.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo abbiamo:
> 
> Kessie, Halilovic, Bertolacci, Mauri che possono fare mezzala sinistra
> Biglia, Bertolacci, Mauri, Bakayoko che possono fare mediano basso
> ...



A prendere un tappabuchi in prestito si fa sempre in tempo.
I campioni, servono i campioni veri.
E con savic nell'11 arriveremmo sul livello di inter e roma.
Questo giocatore è centrocampista, rifinitore e attaccante in uno. Una bestia coi piedi nobili.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo abbiamo:
> 
> Kessie, Halilovic, Bertolacci, Mauri che possono fare mezzala sinistra
> Biglia, Bertolacci, Mauri, Bakayoko che possono fare mediano basso
> ...



Esattamente, piuttosto un esterno sinistro è fondamentale


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto? Preferisci avere la panchina lunga di mediocri come abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni (e i risultati si sono visti), ad uno che da solo di svolta attacco e centrocampo e ti porta nella top 2 del campionato di Serie A?



Si perchè con uanrosa corta non si va da nessuna parte, vedi napoli. L ajuve ha sempre 2 giocatorui in panchina per ogni ruolo e vedi cosa fa.. noi ad oggi non abbiamo manco 1 riserva per ceerti ruoli


----------



## Love (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si perchè con uanrosa corta non si va da nessuna parte, vedi napoli. L ajuve ha sempre 2 giocatorui in panchina per ogni ruolo e vedi cosa fa.. noi ad oggi non abbiamo manco 1 riserva per ceerti ruoli



la panchina lunga verrà...adesso ci vogliono i GIOCATORI.


----------



## emamilan99 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> A centrocampo abbiamo:
> 
> Kessie, Halilovic, Bertolacci, Mauri che possono fare mezzala sinistra
> Biglia, Bertolacci, Mauri, Bakayoko che possono fare mediano basso
> ...



Togli bertolacci e mauri che vanno via, togli hakan che gioca esterno , togli halilovic che fa il vice suso e poi guarda chi rimane

KESSIE BIGLIA BONAVENTURA
Bakayoko ? ?


----------



## King of the North (13 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Le richieste di Lotito sono chiare da un anno ormai, ora, leggevo che rappresentanti di Elliott sono andati a Cortina da Lotito, ma, se sai di non poterti avvicinare alle richieste cosa ci vai a fare?? a chiedere lo sconto??
> Non so, faccio fatica a credere a quello che viene scritto.... boh...



Non vai a chiedere lo sconto ma vai a negoziare. Se ci si dovesse fermare alla prima richiesta, non esisterebbero le trattative e gli acquisti verrebbero fatto senza nemmeno necessità di avere incontri tra le dirigenze: “quanto costa tizio? 100? Bene, faccio un bonifico online”. Non funziona così...


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> veramente hai scritto quello che hai scritto? Preferisci avere la panchina lunga di mediocri come abbiamo avuto negli ultimi anni (e i risultati si sono visti), ad uno che da solo di svolta attacco e centrocampo e ti porta nella top 2 del campionato di Serie A?



Beh, adesso... top 2 non direi. Vorrei ricordarvi che l’anno scorso la lazio è arrivata quinta con Savic e Immobile, capocannoniere della serie A con ben 29 gol (!!!). Forte SMS, ma eviterei le mitizzazioni. Se ora siamo da quinto posto, con Savic puntiamo al gradino sopra (e solo perché lo strappiamo proprio alla lazio, che è una diretta concorrente).

Speriamo di prenderlo comunque, anche solo per avere una comferma della solidità della società. Ancora non ci credo, a dire il vero, ma vediamo come si evolve la situazione.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Togli bertolacci e mauri che vanno via, togli hakan che gioca esterno , togli halilovic che fa il vice suso e poi guarda chi rimane
> 
> KESSIE BIGLIA BONAVENTURA
> Bakayoko ? ?



i giocatori che hai citato fanno il doppio ruolo. Se vuoi prendere un campione ci si adatta. 

Che partiranno Bertolacci e Mauri ci credo poco. Il primo non ha chi offra una cifra degna, il secondo prende uno sputo e può comunque ricoprire più ruoli in casi di emergenza. Li terranno.


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

Basta con sto Savic ragazzi ripigliamoci e scendiamo dal pero. Lotito l'ha ripetuto mille volte che non vuole giocatori e non vuole sentire la parola prestito. Vi è chiaro? pensiamo all''esterno d'attacco decente, e ci siamo anche noi per il quarto posto a lottare con Roma Napoli e Lazio... Le altre 2 fanno un campionato a parte anzi 2 campionati a parte se non prendono Modric...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Beh, adesso... top 2 non direi. Vorrei ricordarvi che l’anno scorso la lazio è arrivata quinta con Savic e Immobile, capocannoniere della serie A con ben 29 gol (!!!). Forte SMS, ma eviterei le mitizzazioni. Se ora siamo da quinto posto, con Savic puntiamo al gradino sopra (e solo perché lo strappiamo proprio alla lazio, che è una diretta concorrente).
> 
> Speriamo di prenderlo comunque, anche solo per avere una comferma della solidità della società. Ancora non ci credo, a dire il vero, ma vediamo come si evolve la situazione.



Non mi trovi d'accordo. La Lazio non aveva la rosa che ha adesso il Milan, Immobile nonostante i goal non è Higuain che porta tanto altro, e soprattutto il problema della Lazio era l'equilibrio. Avevano una rosa volta all'attacco ma che prendeva goal in ogni modo possibile spesso anche stupido. 

Il Milan mi sembra una squadra decisamente più equilibrata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Basta con sto Savic ragazzi ripigliamoci e scendiamo dal pero. Lotito l'ha ripetuto mille volte che non vuole giocatori e non vuole sentire la parola prestito. Vi è chiaro? pensiamo all''esterno d'attacco decente, e ci siamo anche noi per il quarto posto a lottare con Roma Napoli e Lazio... Le altre 2 fanno un campionato a parte anzi 2 campionati a parte se non prendono Modric...



Questi messaggi sono stucchevoli, tra l'altro ripetuti in maniera reiterata per 4-5 volte su ogni thread di Savic. E' come se stessi dicendo che io, che credo a questa trattativa, fossi un ingenuo e un credulone e che dovrei svegliarmi. Inutile stare a ribadire ogni 5 minuti che siamo degli imbecilli, penso che la tua opinione sia chiara. 
Questo messaggio mandalo anche alla redazione di Tuttosport, Repubblica, La Stampa e compagnia, visto che ne parlano di continuo anche loro e anche loro sono dei creduloni ingenui.
Dire che devo ripigliarmi e scendere dal pero non è una cosa molto simpatica da dire.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi manca solo Di Marzio!



Di Marzio ne parlera stasera a L'Originale


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo. La Lazio non aveva la rosa che ha adesso il Milan, Immobile nonostante i goal non è Higuain che porta tanto altro, e soprattutto il problema della Lazio era l'equilibrio. Avevano una rosa volta all'attacco ma che prendeva goal in ogni modo possibile spesso anche stupido.
> 
> Il Milan mi sembra una squadra decisamente più equilibrata.



Semplicemente non credo che Savic da solo possa portarci dall’essere una squadra da quinto posto all’essere la seconda squadra dopo la Juve. Bisognerebbe comunque fare i conti con altri elementi della squadra non proprio eccellenti, diciamo. Comunque scusate, sto andando OT. 
Voglio solo dire che Savic è il sogno, ma se al posto suo dovessero arrivare un paio di soldatini discreti sarei contento lo stesso. La società si è insediata ora, non pretendo miracoli dal primo mese.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non credo che Savic da solo possa portarci dall’essere una squadra da quinto posto all’essere la seconda squadra dopo la Juve. Bisognerebbe comunque fare i conti con altri elementi della squadra non proprio eccellenti, diciamo. Comunque scusate, sto andando OT.
> Voglio solo dire che Savic è il sogno, ma se al posto suo dovessero arrivare un paio di soldatini discreti sarei contento lo stesso. La società si è insediata ora, non pretendo miracoli dal primo mese.



Abbiamo il Capitano top della difesa, avremmo Savic top del centrocampo, avremmo Higuain top dell'attacco e intorno gente di livello superiore a quelli della Lazio, capisco le perplessità ma non mi sembra che saremmo paragonabili alla Lazio o allo scorso anno dove senza Milinkovic e giocando senza punta siamo arrivati poco dietro...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non credo che Savic da solo possa portarci dall’essere una squadra da quinto posto all’essere la seconda squadra dopo la Juve. Bisognerebbe comunque fare i conti con altri elementi della squadra non proprio eccellenti, diciamo. Comunque scusate, sto andando OT.
> Voglio solo dire che Savic è il sogno, ma se al posto suo dovessero arrivare un paio di soldatini discreti sarei contento lo stesso. La società si è insediata ora, non pretendo miracoli dal primo mese.



Concordo. Ragazzi, abbiamo una rosa veramente scadente. Solo Savic insieme a Martial mi darebbe la certezza del quarto posto. Purtroppo non riesco a fidarmi per nulla di Gattuso allenatore.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mettismo che arriva sms e partono jacke borini.. a centrocampo avremo solo bakayoko riserva di 3 ruoli, in attacco nesun esterno in panchina.. questo quello che voglio dire. Preferisco 3 arrivi mediocri che 1 arrivo top



E così arrivi sesto ancora...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> E così arrivi sesto ancora...



.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



-


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Si perchè con uanrosa corta non si va da nessuna parte, vedi napoli. L ajuve ha sempre 2 giocatorui in panchina per ogni ruolo e vedi cosa fa.. noi ad oggi non abbiamo manco 1 riserva per ceerti ruoli



Noi a oggi siamo lontanissimi non solo dalla juve ma anche dal Napoli. Ci metterei la firma x fare quello che ha fatto il napoli


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

gioct91 ha scritto:


> A me non importa quanto lo pagano, non li esco io i soldi , se Elliott vuole SMS lo può prendere anche a 300 mlm, sono un tifoso non un membro del cda





7vinte ha scritto:


> .



Ragazzi godete del momento, i se e i ma ci saranno sempre anche se dovesse arrivare Messi (in futuro non lo escludo. .... ) ricordate che agonia li scorso anno ? Ecco basta pensare a quello


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Semplicemente non credo che Savic da solo possa portarci dall’essere una squadra da quinto posto all’essere la seconda squadra dopo la Juve. Bisognerebbe comunque fare i conti con altri elementi della squadra non proprio eccellenti, diciamo. Comunque scusate, sto andando OT.
> Voglio solo dire che Savic è il sogno, ma se al posto suo dovessero arrivare un paio di soldatini discreti sarei contento lo stesso. La società si è insediata ora, non pretendo miracoli dal primo mese.



Idem
Savic nel modulo lentezza sposta poco


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> i giocatori che hai citato fanno il doppio ruolo. Se vuoi prendere un campione ci si adatta.
> 
> Che partiranno Bertolacci e Mauri ci credo poco. Il primo non ha chi offra una cifra degna, il secondo prende uno sputo e può comunque ricoprire più ruoli in casi di emergenza. Li terranno.



Beh Mauri proprio uno spunto anche no...prende netti 1,3


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Virare su altro please e in fretta.


Ma secondo me non siamo mai stati su Savic. Siamo sempre stati su altro e penso che alla fine ne prenderemo almeno un paio. 
Ammesso anche che si possa e voglia spendere la cifra di cui si parla, con 120 milioni puoi prendere due giocatori forti e di sicuro affidamento(se sei bravo e fortunato puoi riuscire a fare il miracolo di prenderne tre), che senso avrebbe spenderli per prendere uno che ha fatto una stagione ad alto livello, senza però riuscire a portare la sua squadra nelle prime 4?


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

A cortina si sono incontrati per limare gli ultimi dettagli.

Il 14, dopo le 18 a borsa chiusa l'annuncio della cessione.


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Questi messaggi sono stucchevoli, tra l'altro ripetuti in maniera reiterata per 4-5 volte su ogni thread di Savic. E' come se stessi dicendo che io, che credo a questa trattativa, fossi un ingenuo e un credulone e che dovrei svegliarmi. Inutile stare a ribadire ogni 5 minuti che siamo degli imbecilli, penso che la tua opinione sia chiara.
> Questo messaggio mandalo anche alla redazione di Tuttosport, Repubblica, La Stampa e compagnia, visto che ne parlano di continuo anche loro e anche loro sono dei creduloni ingenui.
> Dire che devo ripigliarmi e scendere dal pero non è una cosa molto simpatica da dire.



Massimo rispetto e perdonami se ti sei sentito offeso. Qui c'è gente che è sicuro del suo arrivo, oltre a gente che sogna. Io sogno Belen, ma sono sicuro che non ci andrò mai a letto, e sogno anche Savic, ce la giocheremmo con i gobbi, ma sono certo non arrivi mai. Non nego che ci abbiano provato, ma con Lotito devi stare alle sue condizioni, vedi Biglia, Oddo ecct. Per questo non ci sono possibilità, ma sognare è giusto per carità....


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh Mauri proprio uno spunto anche no...prende netti 1,3



Veramente?!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh Mauri proprio uno spunto anche no...prende netti 1,3



si ma contratto in scadenza 2019. Invece di regalarlo random visto che nessuno te lo paga, lo tieni e lo aggiungi alle rotazioni in casi estremi. Tanto se devi sostituirlo anche con uno scarsone a parametro zero, tra commissioni e stipendio superi di gran lunga quella cifra.

Se invece lo sostituiscono con un primavera di cui si fidano ovviamente cambia tutto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Agosto 2018)

Inutile fasciarsi la testa, andassero con decisione su qualcun altro. Pure Modric costa meno che Savic ora come ora, sarebbe un bellissimo sgarro


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2018)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mettismo che arriva sms e partono jacke borini.. a centrocampo avremo solo bakayoko riserva di 3 ruoli, in attacco nesun esterno in panchina.. questo quello che voglio dire. Preferisco 3 arrivi mediocri che 1 arrivo top



Tipo Andre silva-Kalinic-borini invece di Aubameyang, grande risultato.


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma secondo me non siamo mai stati su Savic. Siamo sempre stati su altro e penso che alla fine ne prenderemo almeno un paio.
> Ammesso anche che si possa e voglia spendere la cifra di cui si parla, con 120 milioni puoi prendere due giocatori forti e di sicuro affidamento(se sei bravo e fortunato puoi riuscire a fare il miracolo di prenderne tre), che senso avrebbe spenderli per prendere uno che ha fatto una stagione ad alto livello, senza però riuscire a portare la sua squadra nelle prime 4?



No secondo me un tentativo lo hanno fatto, ne parlano in troppi adesso. Ma ovviamente trattare con Lotito non è possibile e si sono messi il cuore in pace. La speranza è che poi la gente non rimanga troppo delusa, con un esterno decente, ci saremmo comunque rinforzati parecchio e ce la giocheremmo. Un clima negativo perchè non ci sarà Savic in campo domenica, non farebbe bene a nessuno...


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Veramente?!



Veramente si...solo prendere casa mia in affitto e ho visto la sua busta paga...x non parlare poi del fratello e di vergara


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tipo Andre silva-Kalinic-borini invece di Aubameyang, grande risultato.



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No secondo me un tentativo lo hanno fatto, ne parlano in troppi adesso. Ma ovviamente trattare con Lotito non è possibile e si sono messi il cuore in pace. La speranza è che poi la gente non rimanga troppo delusa, con un esterno decente, ci saremmo comunque rinforzati parecchio e ce la giocheremmo. Un clima negativo perchè non ci sarà Savic in campo domenica, non farebbe bene a nessuno...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Tipo Andre silva-Kalinic-borini invece di Aubameyang, grande risultato.



.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Massimo rispetto e perdonami se ti sei sentito offeso. Qui c'è gente che è sicuro del suo arrivo, oltre a gente che sogna. Io sogno Belen, ma sono sicuro che non ci andrò mai a letto, e sogno anche Savic, ce la giocheremmo con i gobbi, ma sono certo non arrivi mai. Non nego che ci abbiano provato, ma con Lotito devi stare alle sue condizioni, vedi Biglia, Oddo ecct. Per questo non ci sono possibilità, ma sognare è giusto per carità....



Zlatan se posso permettermi. ..tu affermi che sei certo che non arriverà, almeno che tu non abbia notizie e agganci in "alto loco" la tua rimane un'affermazione rispettabile ma non è la verità assoluta; io per esempio sono convinto e da molto che invece arriverà per motivazioni opposte alle tue, ovvio posso sbagliare, tanto manca poco; ci risentiamo per un commento a fine mercato!
SEMPRE FORZA MILAN


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Chi è sicuro dell'acquisto...
Chi è sicuro che non arriverà...

Io però mi fido di Leo e sono sicuro che ce la sta mettendo tutta per prenderlo!


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Zlatan se posso permettermi. ..tu affermi che sei certo che non arriverà, almeno che tu non abbia notizie e agganci in "alto loco" la tua rimane un'affermazione rispettabile ma non è la verità assoluta; io per esempio sono convinto e da molto che invece arriverà per motivazioni opposte alle tue, ovvio posso sbagliare, tanto manca poco; ci risentiamo per un commento a fine mercato!
> SEMPRE FORZA MILAN



No no non ho nessuna fonte ufficiae, e meno male così posso tenermi quel 1% per sognare. DOmenica sarò a San Siro, e capirai che vedere luio Borini in campo, ci passa una leggerissima differenza.... Non hai idea come spero di essere smentito e sputt...to per non averci mai creduto....
SEMPRE FORZA MILAN


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No secondo me un tentativo lo hanno fatto, ne parlano in troppi adesso. Ma ovviamente trattare con Lotito non è possibile e si sono messi il cuore in pace. La speranza è che poi la gente non rimanga troppo delusa, con un esterno decente, ci saremmo comunque rinforzati parecchio e ce la giocheremmo. Un clima negativo perchè non ci sarà Savic in campo domenica, non farebbe bene a nessuno...


Sai perché penso che non ci siamo mai stati? In primo luogo perché, come ho già detto, nelle condizioni in cui siamo non avrebbe senso avere 120 milioni e spenderli per un solo giocatore. In secondo luogo, e soprattutto, perché Leonardo alla prima domanda su Savic lo ha subito lodato e lo ha persino definito il suo sogno. Se vuoi provare a trattare un giocatore, soprattutto se devi farlo con Lotito, non fai dichiarazioni di quel tipo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> -



.


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Chi è sicuro dell'acquisto...
> Chi è sicuro che non arriverà...
> 
> Io però mi fido di Leo e sono sicuro che ce la sta mettendo tutta per prenderlo!



Ecco per esempio prima non credevo neanche ci provasse. Adesso ne parla troppa gente, e se non altro ci hanno provato. Per questo sono tranquillo, appena la mannaia del FPF finirà, questi faranno davvero uno squadrone.....


----------



## Gunnar67 (13 Agosto 2018)

Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Basta con sto Savic ragazzi ripigliamoci e scendiamo dal pero. Lotito l'ha ripetuto mille volte che non vuole giocatori e non vuole sentire la parola prestito. Vi è chiaro? pensiamo all''esterno d'attacco decente, e ci siamo anche noi per il quarto posto a lottare con Roma Napoli e Lazio... Le altre 2 fanno un campionato a parte anzi 2 campionati a parte se non prendono Modric...



Mi hai convinto, ma come mandiamo l'ordine a Leo e Paolo? 
non sono certo che leggano il forum e anche se lo fanno, potrebbero fregarsene


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un *Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. *Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?


Penso che tu non l'abbia mai visto giocare. Al mondo nessuno è completo come lui. Fantiastico.


----------



## zlatan (13 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Mi hai convinto, ma come mandiamo l'ordine a Leo e Paolo?
> non sono certo che leggano il forum e anche se lo fanno, potrebbero fregarsene


:


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. *In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio.* Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


>



La perla di Milan World della stagione 2018-19


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sai perché penso che non ci siamo mai stati? In primo luogo perché, come ho già detto, nelle condizioni in cui siamo non avrebbe senso avere 120 milioni e spenderli per un solo giocatore. In secondo luogo, e soprattutto, perché Leonardo alla prima domanda su Savic lo ha subito lodato e lo ha persino definito il suo sogno. Se vuoi provare a trattare un giocatore, soprattutto se devi farlo con Lotito, non fai dichiarazioni di quel tipo.


Veramente sarebbero 40 + 70/80, non 120 cash. C’è una grande differenza, Anche a me non dispiacerebbe prendere due/tre ottimi giocatori, ma dovremmo muoverci sempre e comunque con la formula del prestito e non è detto che tutti siano disposti a trattare a queste condizioni. Lotito non lo so francamente...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo *stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli*, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?



What?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?



Ambrosini????
SMS è un ibra del centrocampo.
Un gigante dai piedi raffinati che in mezzo al campo fa il centrocampista sapendo sia interdire che giocare , tra le linee ha giocate da rifinitore grazie a una visione di gioco sublime e piedi delicatissimi, in area ha senso del gol e fisicità da numero 9.
E' un giocatore unico nel panorama calcistico che arriva tranquillamente in doppia cifra sia di assist che di gol.
Giusto pogba è simile per certi versi ma in area il francese non ha il senso del gol di SMS.
Il serbo oggi ha un solo difetto da limare : non deve perdere tempi di giocate tenendo troppo palla.


----------



## LukeLike (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. *In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio.* Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Pedullà (che conferma le news precedenti) il Milan ci ha provato e ci sta provando per Milinkovic-Savic ma ha ricevuto chiara e netta la posizione della Lazio: si a un massiccio prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto (totale circa 120Mln) ma senza contropartite. Da qui a venerdì può succedere di tutto ma lo scenario al momento è questo. Inoltre il giornalista afferma che si era palesato anche il Real Madrid per il giocatore ma al momento non ha approfondito. Per Milinkovic-Savic è pronto un rinnovo di contratto da parte della Lazio nel caso non lo cedesse e verrebbe formalizzato a mercato chiuso.*


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?



Oddio, è vero che il calcio è abbastanza opinabile e a volte si vede solo con gli occhi colorati coi colori sociali della propria squadra.......
ma paragonare Sergej Milinković-Savić ad Ambrosini, questa dovevo ancora sentirla


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo *stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli*, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?




Paragone che non calza, ma anche se fosse, buttalo via il miglior Ambrosini, servirebbe come il pane,
che poi anche se viene strapagato che me frega, con Elliot di sicuro non si rischia il fallimento.




EmmePi ha scritto:


> Oddio, è vero che il calcio è abbastanza opinabile e a volte si vede solo con gli occhi colorati coi colori sociali della propria squadra.......
> ma paragonare Sergej Milinković-Savić ad Ambrosini, questa dovevo ancora sentirla



Tatticamente centrano poco, ma se pensi che Ambro fosse scarso, forse è meglio che eviti l'ironia sui post degli altri, mediano super completo, bloccato solo dagli infortuni.


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà (che conferma le news precedenti) il Milan ci ha provato e ci sta provando per Milinkovic-Savic ma ha ricevuto chiara e netta la posizione della Lazio: si a un massiccio prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto (totale circa 120Mln) ma senza contropartite. Da qui a venerdì può succedere di tutto ma lo scenario al momento è questo. Inoltre, il giornalista, afferma che si era palesato anche il Real Madrid per il giocatore ma al momento non ha approfondito. Per Milinkovic-Savic è pronto un rinnovo di contratto da parte della Lazio nel caso non lo cedesse e verrebbe formalizzato a mercato chiuso.*



Comunque se arriva parte sicuramente Suso.


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Scusate se infrango qualche regola...volevo riportare una dichiarazione di Carlo Pellegatti: "Milinkovic-Savic? Io avrò la certezza che non diventi giocatore del Milan solo alle ore 20 del 17 agosto."


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà (che conferma le news precedenti) il Milan ci ha provato e ci sta provando per Milinkovic-Savic ma ha ricevuto chiara e netta la posizione della Lazio: si a un massiccio prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto (totale circa 120Mln) ma senza contropartite. Da qui a venerdì può succedere di tutto ma lo scenario al momento è questo. Inoltre il giornalista afferma che si era palesato anche il Real Madrid per il giocatore ma al momento non ha approfondito. Per Milinkovic-Savic è pronto un rinnovo di contratto da parte della Lazio nel caso non lo cedesse e verrebbe formalizzato a mercato chiuso.*



Ci stiamo provando, è evidente. Elliot farà (o ha fatto, a Cortina) ammorbidire Lotito coinvolgendolo in affari extra calcio


----------



## luigi61 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo provando, è evidente. Elliot farà (o ha fatto, a Cortina) ammorbidire Lotito coinvolgendolo in affari extra calcio



Esatto la componente extra calcio ad alti livelli è fondamentale; non bastano i soldi ci vuole la "potenza"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà (che conferma le news precedenti) il Milan ci ha provato e ci sta provando per Milinkovic-Savic ma ha ricevuto chiara e netta la posizione della Lazio: si a un massiccio prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto (totale circa 120Mln) ma senza contropartite. Da qui a venerdì può succedere di tutto ma lo scenario al momento è questo. Inoltre il giornalista afferma che si era palesato anche il Real Madrid per il giocatore ma al momento non ha approfondito. Per Milinkovic-Savic è pronto un rinnovo di contratto da parte della Lazio nel caso non lo cedesse e verrebbe formalizzato a mercato chiuso.*



L'operazione se si farà è prestito oneroso, a 40 milioni, che verrà coperto a Giugno prossimo con la cessione di Suso. I restanti 70 verranno pagati in due esercizi 35+35 o addirittura in tre.

Se Bonaventura non esce come contropartita, esce a Gennaio o Giugno verso altri lidi, prezzo 25-30 milioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?



Per me è un pò troppo idolatrato da alcuni utenti del forum, ma Savic tecnicamente è di un altro pianeta rispetto ad Ambrosini e soprattutto non ha quello sgradevole vizio che aveva il biondo di dover toccare palla 3-4 volte prima di giocarla. Dello slavo le uniche cose che mi preoccupano sono la sua voglia di cercare sempre la giocata, specchiandosi troppo nelle sue indubbie qualità, ed il nervosismo che emerge quando trova un avversario fisicamente al suo livello che lo obbliga a giocare rapidamente.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Ma solo io, non capisco eventualmente quale sia il vantaggio se Lotito accettasse la nostra offerta di 40+80 ? Veramente solo a me sembra insensata?

Se facciamo prestito di 40 milioni, a parte che bisogna sganciarli tutti quest' anno, e comunque a bilancio peserebbero totalmente.

A questo punto facessimo un offerta da 120 milioni, rateizzati in 4/5 anni, almeno il primo anno a bilancio ne andrebbero tipo 25/30... e non 40.

Ovviamente si fa per parlare, tra le news ci sono talmente tanti contrari di tutto, che sembra uno scherzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Per me è un pò troppo idolatrato da alcuni utenti del forum, ma Savic tecnicamente è di un altro pianeta rispetto ad Ambrosini e soprattutto non ha quello sgradevole vizio che aveva il biondo di dover toccare palla 3-4 volte prima di giocarla. Dello slavo le uniche cose che mi preoccupano sono la sua voglia di cercare sempre la giocata, specchiandosi troppo nelle sue indubbie qualità, ed il nervosismo che emerge quando trova un avversario fisicamente al suo livello che lo obbliga a giocare rapidamente.



La serie A è un campionato dove la fisicità è determinante , Savic in questo è un profilo che sposta gli equilibri.
In premier sarebbe ad esempio molto meno determinante ma in questa serie A è un fattore.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà (che conferma le news precedenti) il Milan ci ha provato e ci sta provando per Milinkovic-Savic ma ha ricevuto chiara e netta la posizione della Lazio: si a un massiccio prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto (totale circa 120Mln) ma senza contropartite. Da qui a venerdì può succedere di tutto ma lo scenario al momento è questo. Inoltre il giornalista afferma che si era palesato anche il Real Madrid per il giocatore ma al momento non ha approfondito. Per Milinkovic-Savic è pronto un rinnovo di contratto da parte della Lazio nel caso non lo cedesse e verrebbe formalizzato a mercato chiuso.*



Pedullà parlava di caldara chelsea lo stesso giorno che il Milan stava chiudendo l affare, quindi se ne parla lui di Milinkovic-Savic..


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Esatto la componente extra calcio ad alti livelli è fondamentale; non bastano i soldi ci vuole la "potenza"



Allora mettiamoci il cuore in pace, andrà all'inter, la POTENZA di Suning è troppo per qualsiasi comune mortale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io, non capisco eventualmente quale sia il vantaggio se Lotito accettasse la nostra offerta di 40+80 ? Veramente solo a me sembra insensata?
> 
> Se facciamo prestito di 40 milioni, a parte che bisogna sganciarli tutti quest' anno, e comunque a bilancio peserebbero totalmente.
> 
> ...



Se acquisti un giocatore a titolo definitivo secondo le nuove modifiche sulle normative del fpf finanziario, la UEFA considera tutta la cifra da contabilizzare nel primo esercizio. A bilancio quindi risulterebbe immediatamente un -120. E' stato fatto per evitare le truffe al fpf fatte dal PSG con prestiti a 10 milioni e obblighi a 200 e cose così che riuscivano a fregare la UEFA.

Con il diritto non possono fare nulla, perchè non possono obbligarti a contabilizzare un giocatore che di fatti potrebbe non diventare mai tuo. Quindi il diritto di riscatto è l'unica operazione che permette al momento di eludere il fpf. 

La stessa operazione è stata fatta con Higuain, dove di fatto è un obbligo perchè le cifre ti committano a comprare l'asset, ma a bilancio risulta un diritto.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io, non capisco eventualmente quale sia il vantaggio se Lotito accettasse la nostra offerta di 40+80 ? Veramente solo a me sembra insensata?
> 
> Se facciamo prestito di 40 milioni, a parte che bisogna sganciarli tutti quest' anno, e comunque a bilancio peserebbero totalmente.
> 
> ...



Prestito a 40 vuol dire che se il milan si trova con le pezze al mulo il prossimo anno lotito si ritroverebbe di nuovo il giocatore in rosa con 40 mln incassati.
Il milan ci guadagna perchè mette a bilancio solo 40.
120 mln a bilancio non siamo in grado di metterli senza questa formula che di fatto raggira il fpf.
Il prestito con diritto tarocco è un ottimo rimedio.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io, non capisco eventualmente quale sia il vantaggio se Lotito accettasse la nostra offerta di 40+80 ? Veramente solo a me sembra insensata?
> 
> Se facciamo prestito di 40 milioni, a parte che bisogna sganciarli tutti quest' anno, e comunque a bilancio peserebbero totalmente.
> 
> ...



120 mln, seppur divisi in più anni, nel nostro bilancio (e quello di Lotito) vanno comunque contabilizzati nello stesso bilancio. Quindi problemi ffp per noi e bilancio super attivo per Lotito quest anno.
Dividendo la formula con il prestito più diritto noi potremmo aggirare il ffp, Lotito invece avrebbe la sicurezza di chiudere il bilancio in positivo per più anni. 

Almeno io ho capito così.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se acquisti un giocatore a titolo definitivo secondo le nuove modifiche sulle normative del fpf finanziario, la UEFA considera tutta la cifra da contabilizzare nel primo esercizio. A bilancio quindi risulterebbe immediatamente un -120. E' stato fatto per evitare le truffe al fpf fatte dal PSG con prestiti a 10 milioni e obblighi a 200 e cose così che riuscivano a fregare la UEFA.
> 
> Con il diritto non possono fare nulla, perchè non possono obbligarti a contabilizzare un giocatore che di fatti potrebbe non diventare mai tuo. Quindi il diritto di riscatto è l'unica operazione che permette al momento di eludere il fpf.
> 
> La stessa operazione è stata fatta con Higuain, dove di fatto è un obbligo perchè le cifre ti committano a comprare l'asset, ma a bilancio risulta un diritto.



Esatto, ovviamente se viene fatta un'operazione del genere mi aspetto un buon aumento dei ricavi derivanti da nuovi sponsor, l'eventuale cessione di Donnarumma il prossimo anno non sarebbe abbastanza..


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se acquisti un giocatore a titolo definitivo secondo le nuove modifiche sulle normative del fpf finanziario, la UEFA considera tutta la cifra da contabilizzare nel primo esercizio. A bilancio quindi risulterebbe immediatamente un -120. E' stato fatto per evitare le truffe al fpf fatte dal PSG con prestiti a 10 milioni e obblighi a 200 e cose così che riuscivano a fregare la UEFA.
> 
> Con il diritto non possono fare nulla, perchè non possono obbligarti a contabilizzare un giocatore che di fatti potrebbe non diventare mai tuo. Quindi il diritto di riscatto è l'unica operazione che permette al momento di eludere il fpf.
> 
> La stessa operazione è stata fatta con Higuain, dove di fatto è un obbligo perchè le cifre ti committano a comprare l'asset, ma a bilancio risulta un diritto.



Un affitto tramutabile in corsa in rata di acquisto, come si suol fare oggi con gli appartamenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Comunque se arriva parte sicuramente Suso.



Perché ?


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Allora, se non ci provano sono dei falliti. Se ci provano sono dei pezzenti che chiedono lo sconto... E' ora che su questo forum i tifosi del Milan facciano pace con il cervello. Ma è ovvio che 120 milioni sono una sparata assurda da parte di Lotito ed è ovvio che lui stesso, da bravo "messicano", si aspetta che qualcuno vada a trattare. In fondo stiamo parlando di uno che paragonerei ad un Ambrosini dei tempi belli, mica tanto meglio. Ma è possibile che lo sconto lo debba concedere solo il Milan quando vende?


Milinkovic-Savic è un trequarti perfetto per un 4231. Dalla posizione di partenza riceve il pallone, servito con un cross o un passaggio rasoterra, con il corpo lo protegge dal pressing difensivo avversario, fa l'assist per il centravanti o l'esterno che si accentra, o tira da lontano, o smista il pallone per gli esterni, per raccogliere il cross o l'assist, e colpire a rete. Mezzala di assalto, trequarti, seconda punta in un giocatore solo: potenza atletica per resistere a qualunque tipo di contrasto, tecnica per cross o passaggio, precisione per il tiro, senso della rete per il gol.


----------



## True_Chamma (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 120 mln, seppur divisi in più anni, nel nostro bilancio (e quello di Lotito) vanno comunque contabilizzati nello stesso bilancio. Quindi problemi ffp per noi e bilancio super attivo per Lotito quest anno.
> Dividendo la formula con il prestito più diritto noi potremmo aggirare il ffp, Lotito invece avrebbe la sicurezza di chiudere il bilancio in positivo per più anni.
> 
> Almeno io ho capito così.



A bilancio per il Milan va l'ammortamento. Escludendo il prestito, ovvero i 40 milioni vanno tutti a bilancio ora. Poi con il riscatto vanno a bilancio per il numero di anni rimanenti del contratto in parte equa anno per anno o in maniera progressiva. Ovvero il Milan fa 1+4 a Savic. Il primo anno vanno a bilancio i 40 di prestito più l'ingaggio lordo. Il riscatto a 80 vanno a bilancio nei 4 anni di contratto. Quindi 20 più ingaggio lordo ogni anno. Lotito, non essendo scemo a più convenienza mettere a bilancio l'entrata su più anni, per mantenere in ordine anno per anno.


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché ?



Per pagare il costo del prestito (che dubito sarà inferiore a 30/40 milioni) in modo da rientrare nei parametri del fair play. L'interessamento per Castillejo è un indizio, nonchè l'incontro tra giocatore, procuratore e dirigenza di qualche giorno fa.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Milinkovic-Savic è un trequarti perfetto per un 4231. Dalla posizione di partenza riceve il pallone, servito con un cross o un passaggio rasoterra, con il corpo lo protegge dal pressing difensivo avversario, fa l'assist per il centravanti o l'esterno che si accentra, o tira da lontano, o smista il pallone per gli esterni, per raccogliere il cross o l'assist, e colpire a rete. Mezzala di assalto, trequarti, seconda punta in un giocatore solo: potenza atletica per resistere a qualunque tipo di contrasto, tecnica per cross o passaggio, precisione per il tiro, senso della rete per il gol.



Possibilità di giocare la palla lunga e alta, dominio aereo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Per pagare il costo del prestito (che dubito sarà inferiore a 30/40 milioni) in modo da rientrare nei parametri del fair play. L'interessamento per Castillejo è un indizio, nonchè l'incontro tra giocatore, procuratore e dirigenza di qualche giorno fa.



No no , lascia perdere sei fuori strada fratello 

Facciamoci tutti una domanda : perché a trattare con Lotorchio c’e andata Elliot direttamente?


----------



## Rambo cica (13 Agosto 2018)

La situazione sembra si sia sbloccata quando leonardo ha messo come contropartita tecnica Bertolacci e mauri


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Se acquisti un giocatore a titolo definitivo secondo le nuove modifiche sulle normative del fpf finanziario, la UEFA considera tutta la cifra da contabilizzare nel primo esercizio. A bilancio quindi risulterebbe immediatamente un -120. E' stato fatto per evitare le truffe al fpf fatte dal PSG con prestiti a 10 milioni e obblighi a 200 e cose così che riuscivano a fregare la UEFA.
> 
> Con il diritto non possono fare nulla, perchè non possono obbligarti a contabilizzare un giocatore che di fatti potrebbe non diventare mai tuo. Quindi il diritto di riscatto è l'unica operazione che permette al momento di eludere il fpf.
> 
> La stessa operazione è stata fatta con Higuain, dove di fatto è un obbligo perchè le cifre ti committano a comprare l'asset, ma a bilancio risulta un diritto.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Prestito a 40 vuol dire che se il milan si trova con le pezze al mulo il prossimo anno lotito si ritroverebbe di nuovo il giocatore in rosa con 40 mln incassati.
> Il milan ci guadagna perchè mette a bilancio solo 40.
> 120 mln a bilancio non siamo in grado di metterli senza questa formula che di fatto raggira il fpf.
> Il prestito con diritto tarocco è un ottimo rimedio.





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> 120 mln, seppur divisi in più anni, nel nostro bilancio (e quello di Lotito) vanno comunque contabilizzati nello stesso bilancio. Quindi problemi ffp per noi e bilancio super attivo per Lotito quest anno.
> Dividendo la formula con il prestito più diritto noi potremmo aggirare il ffp, Lotito invece avrebbe la sicurezza di chiudere il bilancio in positivo per più anni.
> 
> Almeno io ho capito così.


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Per pagare il costo del prestito (che dubito sarà inferiore a 30/40 milioni) in modo da rientrare nei parametri del fair play. L'interessamento per Castillejo è un indizio, nonchè l'incontro tra giocatore, procuratore e dirigenza di qualche giorno fa.



Si probabile, l'idea di Leonardo era di creare spazio con Bonaventura, visto che Lotito sembra aver rifiutato e che Donnarumma non ha offerte congrue l'unico rimasto è Suso


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no , lascia perdere sei fuori strada fratello
> 
> Facciamoci tutti una domanda :* perché a trattare con Lotorchio c’e andata Elliot direttamente?*



Spiegamelo tu.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No no , lascia perdere sei fuori strada fratello
> 
> Facciamoci tutti una domanda : perché a trattare con Lotorchio c’e andata Elliot direttamente?



può andarci anche il papa a trattare con Lotito, i bilanci vanno fatti comunque respirare. Se entra Savic entro Giugno ci saluta uno tra Bonaventura e Suso.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



*Quotate le news*


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> può andarci anche il papa a trattare con Lotito, i bilanci vanno fatti comunque respirare. Se entra Savic entro Giugno ci saluta uno tra Bonaventura e Suso.



A meno che elliott non decida di pagarlo in stile sponsorizzazione e avrebbe tutto per farlo.


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> può andarci anche il papa a trattare con Lotito, i bilanci vanno fatti comunque respirare. Se entra Savic entro Giugno ci saluta uno tra Bonaventura e Suso.



Bonaventura e Suso ci salutano probabilmente questa settimana, se non già oggi.


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Bonaventura e Suso ci salutano probabilmente questa settimana, se non già oggi.



Dici? Tutti e due??


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Possibilità di giocare la palla lunga e alta, dominio aereo.


Si. Con questo giocatore, tra l'altro, si attenua l'inconveniente di non avere, al di là di Biglia, centrocampisti centrali in grado di piazzare bene palloni dalle coperture difensive, avviando il gioco. Lui può ricevere palloni sporchi in ogni parte del campo, e ripulirli per il successivo sviluppo dell'azione. Lo aiuta una grande struttura fisica, una ottima tecnica con il pallone tra i piedi, una enorme resistenza, atletica ed agonistica, alle cariche avversarie. Lo si potrebbe definire, per questo, un Ibrahimovic che gioca venticinque metri più indietro. Con lui, la coppia Kessie-Bakayoko, per il 2 del 4231, non è improponibile.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A meno che elliott non decida di pagarlo in stile sponsorizzazione e avrebbe tutto per farlo.



mmm no in realtà non è possibile. Cioè puoi farlo per aumentare i ricavi ma non avrebbe senso perchè ai fini del fpf finanziario vengono contati incassi da sponsorizzazioni per una cifra totale che non superi il 30% del fatturato. Il Milan con un fatturato di circa 250 milioni può dunque incassare sponsorizzazioni per un massimo di 75 milioni. Ora non so a che cifra siamo, ma credo che se non siamo a 75 poco ci manca per arrivarci. Tutto quello che eccede questa cifra non viene considerato valido ai fini del fpf. 

Modifica introdotta qualche anno fa sempre per colpa del PSG che ha sempre cercato di fregare la UEFA ma non è mai stato realmente punito.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Si. Con questo giocatore, tra l'altro, si attenua l'inconveniente di non avere, al di là di Biglia, centrocampisti centrali in grado di piazzare bene palloni dalle coperture difensive, avviando il gioco. Lui può ricevere palloni sporchi in ogni parte del campo, e ripulirli per il successivo sviluppo dell'azione. Lo aiuta una grande struttura fisica, una ottima tecnica con il pallone tra i piedi, una enorme resistenza, atletica ed agonistica, alle cariche avversarie. Lo si potrebbe definire, per questo, un Ibrahimovic che gioca venticinque metri più indietro. Con lui, la coppia Kessie-Bakayoko, per il 2 del 4231, non è improponibile.



Ne parlavo giusto ieri : un mercato per molti versi incomprensibile troverebbe in SMS la chiave di volta per far quadrare i conti.
Senza il laziale avrebbe tutto poco senso nelle scelte e nelle operazioni non concluse, con sergej in campo cambia ogni punto di vista.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



*Se non quotate le news cancelliamo i post*


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Per la prima volta leggo di spiragli da lotito .


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Dici? Tutti e due??



Penso di sì (per Suso mi dispiacerebbe).

Dirottando sul 4-2-3-1 che all'occorenza può diventare 4-3-2-1, uno come Suso (da 4-3-3) non ti serve più

Diventa quasi superfluo anche Bonaventura, che come abbiamo visto in questi anni è uno incapace di fare la differenza a livello top. Potrebbe essere un'ottima riserva, ma c'è comunque bisogno di monetizzare, e con chi monetizzi se non con giocatori che perdono posizioni nelle gerarchie e che ti garantiscono ugualmente plusvalenza?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Il tempo comunque rimasto è pochissimo. Lotito deve prendere una decisione definitiva e lo farà entro domani secondo me.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Sky non accenna minimamente a Milinkovic Savic e continua a sottolineare come il mercato non è chiuso ma si cerca solo un esterno e a quanto risulta a loro la scelta al momento è tra Castillejo (prima offerta del milan rifiutata) e Promes (costo circa 25Mln).


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mark (13 Agosto 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Penso di sì (per Suso mi dispiacerebbe).
> 
> Dirottando sul 4-2-3-1 che all'occorenza può diventare 4-3-2-1, uno come Suso (da 4-3-3) non ti serve più
> 
> Diventa quasi superfluo anche Bonaventura, che come abbiamo visto in questi anni è uno incapace di fare la differenza a livello top. Potrebbe essere un'ottima riserva, ma c'è comunque bisogno di monetizzare, e con chi monetizzi se non con giocatori che perdono posizioni nelle gerarchie e che ti garantiscono ugualmente plusvalenza?



In caso di 4231 se non Suso chi metti a sinistra?


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Sarà pure fortissimo ma io a queste condizioni e nella situazione in cui siamo, non lo prenderei a Milinkovic.
Preferisco un esterno e una mezz'ala, due giocatori da 30-40 milioni.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Sky non accenna minimamente a Milinkovic Savic e continua a sottolineare come il mercato non è chiuso ma si cerca solo un esterno e a quanto risulta a loro la scelta al momento è tra Castillejo e Promes.



Sono gli unici che non ne parlano... ma non perché rosicano o fanno complotti, perché stasera tornano Di Marzio,Faina e Bonan con Calciomercato-l'originale, dopo 1 mese di vacanza, ed essendo la trasmissione di punta sul calciomercato di sky, faranno dare la notizia in esclusiva a Di Marzio stasera, secondo me


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sarà pure fortissimo ma io a queste condizioni e nella situazione in cui siamo, non lo prenderei a Milinkovic.
> Preferisco un esterno e una mezz'ala, due giocatori da 30-40 milioni.



Cosi arriviamo sesti


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2018)

al di là di tutto, io rimango scettico, ma una domanda vorrei fare. Ma secondo voi Savic è così ritardato da accettare tipo 3, 3 milioni e mezzo sul contratto con il presidente che lo valuta 120? Dopo il caso Belotti ne dubito...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> al di là di tutto, io rimango scettico, ma una domanda vorrei fare. Ma secondo voi Savic è così ritardato da accettare tipo 3, 3 milioni e mezzo sul contratto con il presidente che lo valuta 120? Dopo il caso Belotti ne dubito...



Per questo sono fiduciso.


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2018)

comunque stasera ritorna di marzio in trasmissione a sky, se ne parlerà seriamente anche lui vuol dire che almeno ci staremmo provando.


----------



## Casnop (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...


Vediamo se la più grande operazione della storia del calciomercato in Italia per volume di patrimonio compravenduto, 125 milioni di euro, svanisce perché chi cede non accetta 35 milioni di euro in contropartite tecniche (tali sarebbero i cartellini di Bonaventura e Borini). Operazione perfettamente compatibile con i parametri del Fair Play Finanziario (grande plusvalenza su Bonaventura, ammortamento dal prossimo anno, probabile anticipo in equity finanziato da previe cessioni, e correlato risparmio di ingaggi), e con un senso tecnico non disprezzabile per la Lazio, che porta a casa un centrocampista come Jack, integrabile nel sistema di Inzaghi. Non ci stupiamo di nulla con Lotito, ma è difficile pensare che egli non si attendesse l'offerta presentata dal Milan, che, tramite Elliott, tratta con lui da settimane.


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici che non ne parlano... ma non perché rosicano o fanno complotti, perché stasera tornano Di Marzio,Faina e Bonan con Calciomercato-l'originale, dopo 1 mese di vacanza, ed essendo la trasmissione di punta sul calciomercato di sky, faranno dare la notizia in esclusiva a Di Marzio stasera, secondo me


Un giornalista che ha una notizia in esclusiva la dà subito, non aspetta che qualcuno lo anticipi. Quando dicono "stasera notizie esclusive" o "notizia esclusiva, due minuti di linea alla regia e ve la diciamo", al 2000% è fuffa per avere ascoltatori/lettori.


----------



## Love (13 Agosto 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Un giornalista che ha una notizia in esclusiva la dà subito, non aspetta che qualcuno lo anticipi. Quando dicono "stasera notizie esclusive" o "notizia esclusiva, due minuti di linea alla regia e ve la diciamo", al 2000% è fuffa per avere ascoltatori/lettori.


può darsi che rispetto agli altri diano dettagli maggiori..


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Vediamo se la più grande operazione della storia del calciomercato in Italia per volume di patrimonio compravenduto, 125 milioni di euro, svanisce perché chi cede non accetta 35 milioni di euro in contropartite tecniche (tali sarebbero i cartellini di Bonaventura e Borini). Operazione perfettamente compatibile con i parametri del Fair Play Finanziario (grande plusvalenza su Bonaventura, ammortamento dal prossimo anno, probabile anticipo in equity finanziato da previe cessioni, e correlato risparmio di ingaggi), e con un senso tecnico non disprezzabile per la Lazio, che porta a casa un centrocampista come Jack, integrabile nel sistema di Inzaghi. Non ci stupiamo di nulla con Lotito, ma è difficile pensare che egli non si attendesse l'offerta presentata dal Milan, che, tramite Elliott, tratta con lui da settimane.


Un dirigente che ha una rosa scarsa e disponibilità economiche non illimitata e che fa la più grande operazione del calciomercato italiano per prendere uno che ha fatto una stagione è un pollo. Leonardo è un pollo? A me non sembra che lo sia.


----------



## sunburn (13 Agosto 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> può darsi che rispetto agli altri diano dettagli maggiori..



Boh, vedremo. Io resto convinto che arriveranno almeno due ottimi giocatori e che le voci su Savic siano bufale o voci fatte circolare da Leonardo per poter lavorare sotto traccia sui veri obiettivi. Mi sembra davvero folle anche solo pensare di fare all-in su un giocatore, avendo noi una rosa mediocre e numericamente risicata. Con Savic non saremmo comunque competivi per il quarto posto, con due innesti di qualità sì.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo anche a sto giro ci siamo mossi tardi, non vuole contropartite ed è impossibile riuscire a intavolare trattative per le cessioni di Suso o Donnarumma in così poco tempo, peccato, abbiamo perso un occasione clamorosa


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> In caso di 4231 se non Suso chi metti a sinistra?



Col 4-2-3-1 devono per forza arrivare altri due esterni titolari (più due riserve d'occasione).


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Mega offertona. Come si può rifiutare?


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Questo non è Messi né Ronaldo dunque meglio 3 giocatori che uno solo.
Sarei stupito se lo prendessimo.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mega offertona. Come si può rifiutare?



Eh amico mio, purtroppo noi siamo di parte


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh amico mio, purtroppo noi siamo di parte







Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questo non è Messi né Ronaldo dunque meglio 3 giocatori che uno solo.
> Sarei stupito se lo prendessimo.



Con i 3 giocatori mediocri non ci arrivi da nessuna parte .


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mega offertona. Come si può rifiutare?



Perché si chiama Lotito (ammesso che non sia tutta una grossa balla)


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con i 3 giocatori mediocri non ci arrivi da nessuna parte .



Esatto

Ps. Lollo ora ci credi???


----------



## impero rossonero (13 Agosto 2018)

se non c'era interesse da parte di lotito gli emissari di elliot non si sarebbero scomodati ad andare a cortina... secondo me stanno trattando i dettagli...


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Non basterà.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Considerando che, nel caso, si tratterebbe di un'operazione da 100 milioni come minimo a me sembra una roba esagerata, nonostante il gran livello del giocatore, che è indiscutibile.
Rimarrebbe comunque una rosa con varie lacune, a quel punto preferirei comprare una mezzala ed un esterno da 50 mln ciascuno.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questo non è Messi né Ronaldo dunque meglio 3 giocatori che uno solo.
> Sarei stupito se lo prendessimo.




Sarei curioso di vedere come finiva lo scorso campionato con Milinkovic al Milan e Bonaventura alla Lazio. Io l'ho visto giocare parecchie volte e ti assicuro che è davvero fortissimo, è uno che "sposta" parecchio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



offerta irrinunciabile. Già solo 100 milioni cash Lotito dovrebbe festeggiare, poi gli staremmo anche coprendo la falla a centrocampo con Bonaventura.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Con i 3 giocatori mediocri non ci arrivi da nessuna parte .



Con 100 milioni non ci prendi tre mediocri...ci prendi 2 campioni o 3 giocatori di livello medio/alto.
Sempre ammesso che quei soldi li si sappia spendere, ma trattandosi di Leonardo non ho dubbi in merito.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Considerando che, nel caso, si tratterebbe di un'operazione da 100 milioni come minimo a me sembra una roba esagerata, nonostante il gran livello del giocatore, che è indiscutibile.
> Rimarrebbe comunque una rosa con varie lacune, a quel punto preferirei comprare una mezzala ed un esterno da 50 mln ciascuno.



Per esempio, Draxler e Rabiot non sarebbe meglio del solo SMS? 
E a me il serbo piace eh!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Per esempio, Draxler e Rabiot non sarebbe meglio del solo SMS?
> E a me il serbo piace eh!



No


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con 100 milioni non ci prendi tre mediocri...ci prendi 2 campioni o 3 giocatori di livello medio/alto.
> Sempre ammesso che quei soldi li si sappia spendere, ma trattandosi di Leonardo non ho dubbi in merito.



Calcola che ci hanno (avrebbero) chiesto 25 mln per Promes e anche per Castiilejo. Con 100 mln ci prendi 2 forti se non ti fai prendere per il collo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non basterà.



Per me Lotito, se l'offerta è questa, dovrebbe stappare un bello spumante invece. 
Vedremo dai.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Considerando che, nel caso, si tratterebbe di un'operazione da 100 milioni come minimo a me sembra una roba esagerata, nonostante il gran livello del giocatore, che è indiscutibile.
> Rimarrebbe comunque una rosa con varie lacune, a quel punto preferirei comprare una mezzala ed un esterno da 50 mln ciascuno.


E' ciò che temo anch'io. 
Sopratutto se non ci fossero (e non penso ci siano, a questo punto) alternative, mi sorprenderebbe che il nostro mercato finisse con un "abbiamo provato a prendere sms a 100 milioni, nada, non arriva nessun'altro"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Con 100 milioni non ci prendi tre mediocri...ci prendi 2 campioni o 3 giocatori di livello medio/alto.
> Sempre ammesso che quei soldi li si sappia spendere, ma trattandosi di Leonardo non ho dubbi in merito.



Non sono 100 milioni, ma la capite la differenza tra prestito e titolo definitivo? Non ci sono 100 milioni cash da spendere, non tutti subito. 

Vai a trovarli due "campioni" come li chiami tu e convincere intanto i loro club a cederli con prestito e diritti di riscatto. Travameli questi due campioni dai che spostino quando sposterebbe Milinkovic.

Inoltre a Savic fai un contratto da 5-6 milioni annui netti, a due "campioni" ne devi dare dare il doppio, perchè sempre 5 a testa gli devi dare.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Per esempio, Draxler e Rabiot non sarebbe meglio del solo SMS?
> E a me il serbo piace eh!




Firmerei col sangue entrambe le opzioni


----------



## nybreath (13 Agosto 2018)

Se veramente offrono 100m e 2 contropartite da 20-30m e non accetta, allora va bene così, non si può pagare l oro come il platino, l offerta è già alta, per quanto il giocatore sia il mio preferito, non si può sbarcare per comprarlo.


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono 100 milioni, ma la capite la differenza tra prestito e titolo definitivo? Non ci sono 100 milioni cash da spendere, non tutti subito.
> 
> Vai a trovarli due "campioni" come li chiami tu e convincere intanto i loro club a cederli con prestito e diritti di riscatto. Travameli questi due campioni dai che spostino quando sposterebbe Milinkovic.


Esatto, è quello che dicevo qualche pagina fa. Se no anche io preferirei Rabiot e Draxler al serbo, ma servirebbe un doppio prestito.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Offerta fin troppo esagerata per sms.., per me non avrebbe senso considerando tutte le enormi lacune che avremmo anche con lui in rosa.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono 100 milioni, ma la capite la differenza tra prestito e titolo definitivo? Non ci sono 100 milioni cash da spendere, non tutti subito.
> 
> Vai a trovarli due "campioni" come li chiami tu e convincere intanto i loro club a cederli con prestito e diritti di riscatto. Travameli questi due campioni dai che spostino quando sposterebbe Milinkovic.
> 
> Inoltre a Savic fai un contratto da 5-6 milioni annui netti, a due "campioni" ne devi dare dare il doppio, perchè sempre 5 a testa gli devi dare.



.


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Se Lotito rifiuta è perché spera nel Real. Non c’è altra spiegazione. Se no è una bufala l’offerta.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Calcola che ci hanno (avrebbero) chiesto 25 mln per Promes e anche per Castiilejo. Con 100 mln ci prendi 2 forti se non ti fai prendere per il collo



Io questi due, sinceramente, neanche li conosco 
Pensavo, ad esempio, ai due francesi (Draxler e Rabiot) citati in un post precedente...a Martial in rotta con Mourinho...ad un Keita comprato dall'Inda.
Con 100 pippi ci compri 3 tra questi giocatori e risolvi il 90% dei buchi in rosa.
Col solo Milinkovic ne risolvi sì e no il 50%.


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Secondo informazioni raccolte da Calciomercato.it, l'offerta del Milan è 40 milioni di prestito, 60 di riscatto più due contropartite tecniche *



Ma cosa se ne deve fare la Lazio di Bonaventura?! 
Invendibile in futuro, ingaggio alto, inutile in sostituzione di Savic, probabilmente inutile anche nel gioco Lazio a meno che non lo si metta al posto di Luis Alberto, che è 2 volte più forte
Lotito così rifiuta, se deve sostituire Savic va a comprare uno sconosciuto a 2 € che rivenderà a peso d'oro in futuro


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Esatto, è quello che dicevo qualche pagina fa. Se no anche io preferirei Rabiot e Draxler al serbo, ma servirebbe un doppio prestito.



Il problema è che il PSG non li vende, piuttosto.
Ma se a SMS mi propongo due profili simili allo stesso prezzo io non ho dubbi su dove ricadrebbe la mia scelta.
Si sta sopravvalutando Savic


----------



## arcanum (13 Agosto 2018)

se come esterno sinistro d'attacco devono ripiegare su qualche mezzo giocatore direi anche di mollare SMS e prendere ad esempio martial+rabiot o comunque due giocatori Buoni.

SMS + un esterno scarso anche no.


----------



## fra29 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mega offertona. Come si può rifiutare?



Rifiuta per le contropartite..possibile che salti per 15 mil?
piuttosto vendiamo le contropartite..


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non sono 100 milioni, ma la capite la differenza tra prestito e titolo definitivo? Non ci sono 100 milioni cash da spendere, non tutti subito.
> 
> Vai a trovarli due "campioni" come li chiami tu e convincere intanto i loro club a cederli con prestito e diritti di riscatto. Travameli questi due campioni dai che spostino quando sposterebbe Milinkovic.
> 
> Inoltre a Savic fai un contratto da 5-6 milioni annui netti, a due "campioni" ne devi dare dare il doppio, perchè sempre 5 a testa gli devi dare.



I cugini ci hanno fatto quasi tutto il mercato con questa formula...un mercato ad oggi, spiace dirlo, nettamente migliore del nostro (che comunque reputo buono, sia chiaro).
Quindi i giocatori, volendo, si trovano (trovavano?).
Ovvio che non potrai MAI prenderne 2 o 3 del livello di SMS, questo è sottinteso e mi sembra ridondante sottolinearlo.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Sarà pure fortissimo ma io a queste condizioni e nella situazione in cui siamo, non lo prenderei a Milinkovic.
> Preferisco un esterno e una mezz'ala, due giocatori da 30-40 milioni.



Forse non è chiaro che se lo prendiamo a bilancio va il prestito di 40 milioni + lo stipendio lordo che sarà di circa 10/12. Trovami due buoni giocatori che puoi prendere ad un costo totale di 40 ed a uno stipendio lordo di 10/12


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Io questi due, sinceramente, neanche li conosco
> Pensavo, ad esempio, ai due francesi (Draxler e Rabiot) citati in un post precedente...a Martial in rotta con Mourinho...ad un Keita comprato dall'Inda.
> Con 100 pippi ci compri 3 tra questi giocatori e risolvi il 90% dei buchi in rosa.
> Col solo Milinkovic ne risolvi sì e no il 50%.



Ne prendi 2 e poi hai sul groppone due ingaggi molto alti, intendiamoci mi andrebbero benone anche Martial e Rabiot, il problema è che non arriva né Milinkovic né un paio di quelli che hai detto tu


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Ilruggitodellapantera ha scritto:


> Il problema è che il PSG non li vende, piuttosto.
> Ma se a SMS mi propongo due profili simili allo stesso prezzo io non ho dubbi su dove ricadrebbe la mia scelta.
> Si sta sopravvalutando Savic


Perfettamente d’accordo con te. Una cosa è avere i soldi e un’altra e convincere a vendere. Non siamo su Fifa o Pes.
Non basta “scegliere” chi prendere e cacciare qualche milione.

E sì, d’accordo anche sul fatto che con Savic si sta esagerando un pochino: forte, molto più dei nostri attuali ma non facciamoci abbagliare dall’infatuazione.


----------



## Igor91 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...



Per me è fatta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me Lotito, se l'offerta è questa, dovrebbe stappare un bello spumante invece.
> Vedremo dai.



La mia, più che un'idea, è scaramanzia.. Non voglio dire ciò che penso sul serio.

Ti dico solo che eurobet quotata Sergej al Milan a 8 la settimana scorsa.. Mi sto mangiando le mani.


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Perché si chiama Lotito (ammesso che non sia tutta una grossa balla)



Proprio perché si chiama Lotito se l'offerta è vera accetta. Ha sempre dimostrato che se vede i soldi vende


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> La mia, più che un'idea, è scaramanzia.. Non voglio dire ciò che penso sul serio.
> 
> Ti dico solo che eurobet quotata Sergej al Milan a 8 la settimana scorsa.. Mi sto mangiando le mani.



su Eurobet il Milan come prossima squadra di Savic nemmeno c'è. A cosa ti riferisci?

C'è Lazio a 1.50, Real a 3 e Juventus a 3.5. Poi c'è la voce altro a 3.80


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2018)

Chi chiede due da 50 invece di Savic da 100+2 giocatori oltre alla formula d'acquisto deve tenere in considerazione la plusvalenza che il Milan farebbe con i due giocatori e il risparmio degli stipendi, al bilancio del Milan conviene più una mega operazione gonfiata con Savic che due da 40 da pagare cash senza svuotare la rosa.

Tutto questo guardando l'operazione da parte del Milan, se gli offri Bonaventura Lotito ti ride in faccia


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

arcanum ha scritto:


> se come esterno sinistro d'attacco devono ripiegare su qualche mezzo giocatore direi anche di mollare SMS e prendere ad esempio martial+rabiot o comunque due giocatori Buoni.
> 
> SMS + un esterno scarso anche no.



Martial e rabiot così ad occhi vanno a bilancio al doppio di Savic


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla *Gazzetta dello Sport* in edicola, nei giorni scorsi ci sarebbe stato stato un incontro tra il Milan e la Lazio a Cortina per Milinkovic Savic. Da quanto filtra, i rossoneri non sarebbero in grado di accontentare le pretese economiche del presidente biancoceleste. Per il serbo, Real Madrid o Lazio.
> 
> *Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi 13 agosto: Milinkovic Savic è il sogno di Leonardo, ma il Milan deve anche rispettare i paletti del FPF. Un like del serbo a Romagnoli ha riacceso l'entusiasmo dei tifosi ma, come dice Lotito, pagare moneta vedere cammello. Per acquistare Milinkovic c'è bisogno di presentare un'offerta indecente. E lo stesso presidente della Lazio dice di non aver ricevuto offerte.
> 
> ...





tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> La mia, più che un'idea, è scaramanzia.. Non voglio dire ciò che penso sul serio.
> 
> Ti dico solo che eurobet quotata Sergej al Milan a 8 la settimana scorsa.. Mi sto mangiando le mani.



Ma il Milan nemmeno sta come opzione, al massimo sta "altro" ma comunque quotato più di Real Madrid e Juventus


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> su Eurobet il Milan come prossima squadra di Savic nemmeno c'è. A cosa ti riferisci?
> 
> C'è Lazio a 1.50, Real a 3 e Juventus a 3.5. Poi c'è la voce altro a 3.80



Sì, altro quotato a 8 settimana scorsa, oggi 3,80

Quando dico Milan intendo altro e, onestamente, se real e Juve ci sono "altro" può essere solo il Milan


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2018)

Stasera si saprà se la trattativa esiste o meno. Di Marzio torna in trasmissione, se c’è davvero l’offerta, non esiste al mondo che non ne parli.


----------



## arcanum (13 Agosto 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Martial e rabiot così ad occhi vanno a bilancio al doppio di Savic



SMS soltano hai ragione, all'esterno mediocre comunque un ingaggio da 3-4 (8 lordi, per fare l'espertone) lo daremo.
E di cartellino invece? 

Se vogliamo due campioni affermati a centrocampo e attacco non avremo mai due giocatori dall'ingaggio basso, bisogna metterlo in conto.


----------

